# Martin Bookspan



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Martin Bookspan has died. If you don't know, he was a major voice for classical music for much of the last 75 years. He hosted radio shows (First Hearing was my favorite). Wrote books; was the voice of the New York Philharmonic and so much, much more. He lived a fruitful and distinguished life - 94 years! He was of that generation that gave us Deems Taylor and Karl Haas. My fondest memory of him goes back 30 years before the internet. There was this dial-up online service called Prodigy and he was the classical moderator. I had many exchanges with him that I treasure. RIP Mr Bookspan. Thanks for all you did to promote classical music. You were the last of your kind, sorry to say.


----------



## SearsPoncho (Sep 23, 2020)

Yes, the voice of the N.Y. Philharmonic and Live from Lincoln Center.

By the way, major kudos for mentioning the great Karl Haas. Haas' radio show, "Adventures in Good Music," introduced me to a great deal of music and, quite frankly, a whole new world. I can't hear the slow movement of Beethoven's "Pathetique" Sonata without expecting to hear it followed by a friendly, deep baritone welcoming me with an enthusiastic "Hello!"


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Oh, how well I too remember Martin Bookspan. Roughly from the mid 1950s to 1960s he was _the_ voice for classical music on New York's WQXR radio station. He also took part in supplying dubbed commentary for NBC video productions of Toscanini concerts from the late '40s to the very early '50s, and later served as guest host for PBS' _Live at the Met_ production. But, I recall most fondly his _Hi Fi/Stereo Review_ magazine's "Basic Repertoire" series. Each monthly publication contained a well known classical work by a particular composer, replete with Mr. Bookspan's comments on his preferred lp renditions. I eagerly anticipated bookstand (and eventually) subscription issues. Sometimes, I would write him with comments or questions, and always appreciated his kind and illuminating responses.


----------



## 89Koechel (Nov 25, 2017)

Great posts by mbhaub, Brahmsian Colors, and SearsPancho. Yes, we DO remember Martin Bookspan, as one of the most-sanguine and insightful commentators of the past. His comparisons of great baritones - Titta Ruffo & Heinrich Schlusnus - is one of the best of his analyses ... and there were MANY others, if others could mention them.


----------

